# Zeilenumbruch aus JTextArea



## bummerland (4. Jul 2003)

Wenn ich den Text aus einer JTextArea auslese und in einer Datei speichere, erkennt der Windows-Editor die Zeilenumbrüche nicht, zeigt nur Vierecke an. Wie müssen die Zeilenumbrüche aussehen, damit der Editor das auch erkennt?


----------



## Guest (4. Jul 2003)

Den Zeilenumbruch deies Systems solltest du mit 
System.getProperty("line.separator"); erhalten.


----------

